# tanning rabbit hides



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

so my dad shot a cottontail and we want to tan it. whats a good way to do this? we washed it off and now its rolled up in the freezer. anybody have a good cheap or fast way to do it? i was reading over some recipes and some require battery acid and letting it sit out for a few months. whats the best way to do it? i have heard about salting it and rolling it up


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've never tried it, but there is an ad for some that is enough to do a lot of small hides or one large hide (deer). It's just called Hide Tanning Formula and you will have to email them in Las Vegas "[email protected]". Good luck!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sure vandykestaxidermy.com has it.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You can try peeing on it, then rubbin brains into it. Let it dry, when it gets hard, chew it up to make it soft again....that seems to work pretty good.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I saw this on Cabelas site the other day.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=146123


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> I saw this on Cabelas site the other day.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=146123


I would try this stuff. It has to be slightly more pleasant than the brain and urinating method. Excellent reccomendation!


----------

